# Gothic 2 NdR Minental



## WINDoSt (6. November 2005)

Hi,
Ich bin im Moment im Minental und darin mit Aufträgen fertig! Nun will ich aus dem Tal raus, aber vor der Tür steht ein Suchender, der mich mit 2 Feuerbällen plättet! Ich hab keine Chance! Ab welchem Level sollte man ins Minental und mit welchem sollte man wieder rauskommen? Ich bin jetzt auf Level 8 und verreck gegen einen Großteil von Gegnern. Gegen Snapper, mehr als 2 Feldräuber, von Orks ganz zu schweigen! 
Und: Gibt es im Minental jemanden, der mir Schlösser knacken beibringt?


----------



## Brett (6. November 2005)

WINDoSt am 06.11.2005 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich bin im Moment im Minental und darin mit Aufträgen fertig! Nun will ich aus dem Tal raus, aber vor der Tür steht ein Suchender, der mich mit 2 Feuerbällen plättet! Ich hab keine Chance! Ab welchem Level sollte man ins Minental und mit welchem sollte man wieder rauskommen? Ich bin jetzt auf Level 8 und verreck gegen einen Großteil von Gegnern. Gegen Snapper, mehr als 2 Feldräuber, von Orks ganz zu schweigen!
> Und: Gibt es im Minental jemanden, der mir Schlösser knacken beibringt?


Wie kämpfst du denn? Ich find den fernkampf gegen suchende super. Wenn du auf Distanz bleibst, kannst du den Feuerbällen prima ausweichen. 
Zum Schlösser knacken kann ich dir nicht helfen.


----------



## apollo (6. November 2005)

also, ich wüsste nicht das dir im Minental jemand schlösser knacken beibringen kann. Aber mit Stufe 8 ausm Minental wieder raus, ist doch arg wenig, bzw. wo sind deine Lernpunkte für drauf gegangen?


----------



## WINDoSt (6. November 2005)

apollo am 06.11.2005 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich wüsste nicht das dir im Minental jemand schlösser knacken beibringen kann. Aber mit Stufe 8 ausm Minental wieder raus, ist doch arg wenig, bzw. wo sind deine Lernpunkte für drauf gegangen?



Bin mit Schmieden auf der Stufe 3, hab Stärke auf 42 (inkl. Gürtel), ich kann tiere ausnehmen (bis auf Krallen ziehen) und ich hab einhandkampf auf 25%

Zur Fernkampfsache: Wenn ich den Mit Pfeilen beschiesse, verdampfen die immer!


----------



## Special-K-05 (6. November 2005)

Schlösser knacken kann dir im minental afiak niemand beibringen.

Um den Suchenden zu töten nimma hal einfach eisblock oder eislanze oder sowas ... n paar spruchrollen hast du sicher und später brauchst du die eh nichtmehr

Die Jagdfertigkeiten waren verschwendete LPs  weil du später eh das ganze geld nichtmehr ausgeben kannst.

PS: Deine Pfeile sind ganz sicher nicht "verdampft" !    
Ich hab das Spiel als Dex-Char durchgezoggt (das war schon fast ZU einfach mit Bogen gegen Drachen .... lol ich hab gegen alle Drachen in dem Spiel nicht einen Schadenspunkt genommen.) ich hätte das sicher mitbekommen wenn das möglich wäre, du hast halt einfach net getroffen (ich nehm mal an du hasts noch auf 10% da triffste nix)


----------



## psoFan03 (6. November 2005)

Äh, ich war Paladin/das davor und bin nah an den Suchenden drangegangen und habe den sooft schnell wiederholt geschlagen, dass der krepiert ist. 
Achja, gegen Suchende hatte ich nie Probleme...


----------



## Psywaltz (6. November 2005)

Ansonsten geh halt den einfachsten Weg: wegrennen. Tür aufmachen und durch, später wiederkommen und den Suchenden plattmachen


----------



## Annah (6. November 2005)

Sag mal,wie bist Du mit DER Stufe durchs Minental gekommen?  
Versuch es mit Zaubersprüchen,aber Suchende gibt es danch sehr viele,ich würde an Deiner Stelle im Minental Erfahrungspunkte sammeln,sonst kommst Du in Khorinis auch nicht weit.


----------



## Tiger39 (7. November 2005)

Mit stufe 8 da war ich schon stufe 20 rum du müsstest mal n paar quest erfüllen.
Und mal ne frage bist du söldner oder miliz oder magier? Als magier hast du gegen die keine probleme.Dann bekommst du ernsthafte probleme wenns dann weiter geht mehr suchende und dir begegnen 2 wargs wo DU auch nur rennen kannst mit geschwindigkeitstrank oder snapperkraut.Bei dem suchenden solltest du einfach nur laufen oder ihn mit spruchrollen oder als magier mit runen töten.

gruß


----------



## Genius2 (8. November 2005)

Mir ist vollkommen unerklärlich wie du alle Quest im Minental - mit dem Level- geschaft hast. Ich war ca. Level 19 als ich aus dem Minental Rauskam.

Mit Suchenden hatte ich nie Probleme.

Lösung für dein Problem:

1. Entweder du Rennst

2. oder du gehst zurück in Minental und trainierst.

Der 2te Vorschlag ist der besser weil dir wenn du erst mal aus dem Minental raus bist immer wieder Suchende über den weg laufen.


----------



## APinkerton (9. November 2005)

Er ist erst Level 8, weil er anscheinend nicht vorher in der Addonwelt war. Und wahrscheinlich hat er nicht viel von den Banditen / Vichern vorher plattgemacht.

 AP


----------



## Annah (9. November 2005)

Ja,aber wie ist er durchs Minental gekommen?
Denk an die Aufgaben.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,daß er an den Wölfen bei Diego vorbei gekommen ist,erst recht die Aufgabe mit den Snappern,die er umbringen musste,um an die Antwort mit der Kistenanzahl zu kommen.
Er schreibt,daß ihn 2 Feldläufer platt machen,da brauch ein Snapper ihn doch nur schon anzuschauen und er ist hinüber.   
DNDR ist doch nicht so leicht.  :-o


----------



## Brett (9. November 2005)

Annah am 09.11.2005 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,aber wie ist er durchs Minental gekommen?
> Denk an die Aufgaben.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,daß er an den Wölfen bei Diego vorbei gekommen ist,erst recht die Aufgabe mit den Snappern,die er umbringen musste,um an die Antwort mit der Kistenanzahl zu kommen.
> Er schreibt,daß ihn 2 Feldläufer platt machen,da brauch ein Snapper ihn doch nur schon anzuschauen und er ist hinüber.
> DNDR ist doch nicht so leicht.  :-o


Die Snapper kann man aber auch zu den Arbeitern locken... Dann ists net so schwer. Ich glaub schon, dass man mit Level 8 *grosses Kopfschütteln* das Minental meistern kann.


----------



## Voodoo-Priester (9. November 2005)

Jessus!  Level 8 ???

Ich war mit DNDR mit 25 oder so da drinne ...   

damit is das einfach!

Fang nochmal von vorne an und spiel gründlich ! Und gehe erst nach Jharkendar!

Mach alle Quests und metzel alle Monster. Tipp: Kauf dir Drahcensnapper rolle und grase Khorinis leer! 

Investier in nur eine Richtung!

Grüße

Voodoo


----------



## psoFan03 (10. November 2005)

Kann mir nicht denken, wie man das mit einem einstelligen Level geschafft haben will... :o


----------



## WINDoSt (12. November 2005)

Voodoo-Priester am 09.11.2005 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jessus!  Level 8 ???
> 
> Ich war mit DNDR mit 25 oder so da drinne ...
> 
> ...



Danke für eure Tipps, ich hab den Suchenden mit Schriftrollen geplättet und bin jetzt in die Addonwelt.
Zu der Sache mit dem "In einen Drachensnapper verwandeln":
Das ist eine GANZ SCHLECHTE Idee, da man, wenn man als Tier aufsteigt, keinen Lebensenergie Bonus bekommt!


Eine Frage noch zum Addon:
Ich hab den Auftrag, einen alten Kriegerfürsten wiederzubeleben. Er soll sich in einer Gruft im Westen aufhalten. In der Gruft war ich jetzt (Da steht ein Troll vor und drinnen liegt eine magische Armbrust) aber da drinnen ist niemand. Wie beschwöre ich den denn?


----------



## gamer-no1 (12. November 2005)

WINDoSt am 12.11.2005 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo-Priester am 09.11.2005 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du solltest eigentlich von einem der wassermagier eine schriftrolle zur beschwörung des kriegerfürsten bekommen haben.
diese musst du dann  in der gruft lesen und dein kriegerfürst erscheint.
allerdings musst du dafür die sprache der krieger beherrschen sonst kannst du die nicht lesen.


----------



## gothicer2005 (27. November 2005)

Der Wassermagier heist Myxer von dem du die Tafel bekommst .Wenn dieser Geist dann da ist wird er dir einige Fragen stellen.Die Antworten lauten ie Totenwächter,die Kriegerkaste,die Priester,die Kriegerkaste,die Gelehrten,die Heiler,und die letzte Frage kannst du gar nicht wissen .ich weis  aber nicht ob du vorher ,um diese Antworten zu stellen , alle Pulte in der Bibiothek lesen musst.


----------



## theeRAT (28. November 2005)

Annah am 06.11.2005 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal,wie bist Du mit DER Stufe durchs Minental gekommen?
> Versuch es mit Zaubersprüchen,aber Suchende gibt es danch sehr viele,ich würde an Deiner Stelle im Minental Erfahrungspunkte sammeln,sonst kommst Du in Khorinis auch nicht weit.



Hehehe, saftige Erfahrungspunkte im ersten Kapitel sammeln, das geht ja sooo einfach  

Man nehme mehrere Schriftrollen der Zauber "Feuerregen" und "Hast" (oder wie der heißt, ihr wisst schon, welchen ich meine) und renne dann durch die Horden von Orks. 

So schnell wie du rennst, können die gar net guckn  Und das Beste dabei ist, dass sie alle wieder da sind, wenn du von dem Paladin-Knilch den Auftrag bekommst, ins Minental zu gehen, harharhar  


Noch ein Tipp: Wenn man Khorinis nicht vom Landweg her betritt, dann bekommt man noch mal extra Exp (500?), wenn man vom Meer kommt und dann Lares anspricht. Davor aber noch die Wache am Südtor wegen der Kräuter von dem Alchemisten ansprechen, das gibt nämlich auch 100^^

achja, da gibt's ja so vieles mehr an Tricks *glucks* ^-^


----------



## bumi (28. November 2005)

Also ich hab mich mit Level 10 zum ersten mal ins Minental begeben, um dort festzustellen, dass es wohl ziemlich hart werden würde. Mit ein wenig Geschick und ganz ganz viel Training sind sogar die Kämpfe gegen mehr als einen Ork zu schaffen und dabei lässt sich auch noch Exp sammeln wie blöd.
Schön war dann dass ich beim Rückweg nach Khorinis bereits den Weg freigeräumt hatte und nur noch durchmarschieren konnte... Und den Sucher auf dem Pass hab ich übrigens mit 3 schönen Schlägen niedergestreckt


----------



## Tiger39 (29. November 2005)

gothicer2005 am 27.11.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wassermagier heist Myxer von dem du die Tafel bekommst .Wenn dieser Geist dann da ist wird er dir einige Fragen stellen.Die Antworten lauten ie Totenwächter,die Kriegerkaste,die Priester,die Kriegerkaste,die Gelehrten,die Heiler,und die letzte Frage kannst du gar nicht wissen .ich weis  aber nicht ob du vorher ,um diese Antworten zu stellen , alle Pulte in der Bibiothek lesen musst.



muss man nicht ich habs 2 mal probiert einmal mit bibliothek un einmal ohne immer klappts weil es nur diese 5 Kasten gibt weiß der "Nobody" das einfach.


----------

